
Dark Social: We Have the Whole History of the Web Wrong  - adrianhoward
http://m.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/10/dark-social-we-have-the-whole-history-of-the-web-wrong/263523/
======
paulsilver
Previously discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4644820>

~~~
adrianhoward
Darn. Hey ho.

